# Quick before ride meals/snacks...



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

any suggestions?

im always in a rush before my morning commute, and i simply dont have enough scratch to afford all these cool superfruit/protein filled ones that ive been seeing alot of...

is there anything out there for the poor LOL

normally ill eat a bagel or english muffin with peanut butter and jelly, or a pop tart (God forbid) maybe a thing of instant oatmeal, but ive been hearing maybe these arent the best options...

thanks in advance


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Forget the pop tart. The others are OK. Go lighter on the PB and heavier on the jelly. Whole grain if you prefer. Fresh fruit is preferable to jelly, but go with whichever you prefer.

If the rest of your diet is good, then the occasional less-than-optimum breakfast is not going to hurt you. There is really no such thing as a bad food. There is, however, such a thing as a bad diet.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Real food, ditch the overly processed food and stick to the basics.


----------



## Freebird23103 (Aug 16, 2015)

I enjoy a bowl of cereal, Honey toasted oats I believe its called and a banana before a long ride for fuel. 

Short fat burning ride is a cup of coffee and go, then cereal and banana afterwards.


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

thanks for the replies... dave i usually try and get whole grain, but im the only one in my house that likes it... lol

and tire tracks.... when you say "real food" help me out here... thats why i posted this haha... im trying to eat healthier on a VERY limited food budget, give me a few ideas please

freebird, thanks also, i can pick up some honey bunches of oats, thats one idea, how about shredded wheat stuff?


----------



## aussiebullet (Nov 24, 2006)

a few weetbix some sugar and go, 
handful of dates,
couple of bananas,
couple of muesli bars.
Any of these are fine just keep it simple and not too filling if heading out in an hour or less.


----------



## manalowery (Sep 30, 2015)

Honey coated oats, muesli bars, bananas and a cup of coffee is what I recommend. Easy to get and not overly processed. Good for health and gives energy.


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

Eggs in butter, some sausages or bacon. 

No bread, no honey, no fruits, no oatmeal...NO CARBS. Try it for breakfast.

At the end of the day if you had oatmeal or even a pop tart, it's a carb and will be converted to glucose and your body won't care where it came from....only that insulin is required to shunt it to fat.


----------



## aussiebullet (Nov 24, 2006)

Oats no milk, smothered with sugar, so I get nice big insulin rush.


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

aussiebullet said:


> Oats no milk, smothered with sugar, so I get nice big insulin rush.


Lol...the sugar is the rush, insulin is that tired and lethargic feeling afterwards.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Grok said:


> Lol...the sugar is the rush, insulin is that tired and lethargic feeling afterwards.


Maybe for you. Not everyone reacts the same.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Grok said:


> Eggs in butter, some sausages or bacon.
> 
> No bread, no honey, no fruits, no oatmeal...NO CARBS. Try it for breakfast.


This'll work ok for an hour or two but you're screwed after that. There is a reason endurance athletes consume carbs for energy. When I want to lose weight, I'll shift my diet to a much higher protein content & do more strength oriented workouts. If I'm putting in lots of hours on the bike, carbs are my friend. I just don't have the energy to put in good, long efforts without the carbs.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL Caffeinated peanut butter FTW!


----------



## aussiebullet (Nov 24, 2006)

Grok said:


> Lol...the sugar is the rush, insulin is that tired and lethargic feeling afterwards.


Lol... it went over your head that's ok.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

If I commute in the day for errands banking, etc, I don't eat, 36 miles round trip. After that when I get home 1st thing is a green smoothie! If I have to commute at night I eat 2.5 hours before I have to leave. I always have a green smoothie before I eat supper. Supper could be chicken, pork beef, fish, with potatoes and a vegetable. Some days I will have pancakes, or eggs, cheese omelet with pepperoni, sometimes with a homemade hash brown (fried shredded potatoes).

Green smoothie is normally:

1 slice fresh pineapple
1 apple peeled (unless organic) and cored
I orange peeled and de-seeded
1 tbsp flax seed, 
1 tsp real cinnamon (Ceylon cinnamon)
1/2 tsp ground turmeric 
About 3-4 cups fresh spinach and kale combined
1/4 cup 100% grape juice from concentrate 
1/4 cup 100% berry juice from concentrate 
BLEND REAL WELL
Add 3 chopped and previously frozen bananas
BLEND REAL WELL
7 ice cubes
BLEND REAL WELL
Pour into frozen 16 oz glass
ENJOY!!!!

Makes about "3" 16 oz glasses

You can also freeze this in small plastic containers microwaving for about 30 seconds or until soft enough to eat with a spoon. Yummy!


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

redwarrior said:


> This'll work ok for an hour or two but you're screwed after that. There is a reason endurance athletes consume carbs for energy. ....


You are very wrong about this, there are many new studies showing that carbs are NOT needed. Start with Drs. Phiney and Volek.... There is new funding going into this type of research, it is eye opening to say the least.

Truth is that my breakfast idea will not work for anyone not on a low carb diet. Again, when properly fat adapted food does not work the same way. You can all do your own research, maybe start with someone like Gary Taubes (understanding grains) or Robert Lustig (understanding Sugar).

Just trying to help, it made a world of difference for me. My favorite bike rides are Sunday Mornings. They last 2 hours or more and I have not eaten since Saturday evening. My energy levels are great, you can actually feel yourself metabolizing fat. There is no discomfort or hunger whatsoever.

Don't anyone take my word for it, do your own research.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Plain fruit, whole grains, lean protein. Get a whole container of rolled oats. 3lbs is less than $3.00. I do lots of cooking on sunday for the week. Get 8 chix thighs, cook them up. Got eggs? Chix sausage? Peanut butter on a piece of whole wheat bread works for me. Dried figs or apricots as well. Sugar and processed white flour are not your friend.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Grok said:


> You are very wrong about this, there are many new studies showing that carbs are NOT needed. Start with Drs. Phiney and Volek.... There is new funding going into this type of research, it is eye opening to say the least.
> 
> Truth is that my breakfast idea will not work for anyone not on a low carb diet. Again, when properly fat adapted food does not work the same way. You can all do your own research, maybe start with someone like Gary Taubes (understanding grains) or Robert Lustig (understanding Sugar).
> 
> ...


I've ridden many miles "fat adapted" & many fueled by carbs. I lost a good 40lbs about a decade ago with lots of riding & an extremely low carb diet. Eventually, I plateaued. Turns out, I was eating far too few calories & my metabolism ground to a halt (this was only toward the end, though. I had been eating more when I was heavier) The last 20 (was 205+ & now I'm usually between 140&145) I've lost has been on a more traditional endurance athlete diet. I'm stronger, leaner & faster than I've ever been.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Sometimes I put regular oats (not quick oats) in a bowl with either soy milk or almond milk overnight in the fridge. Enough liquid to cover all of the oats by 1/2" or so. Add agave to sweeten it up, a touch of salt, a few drops of vanilla. The next morning, the oats soak up the liquid. Grab it from the fridge and head off to your ride eating along the way. (If your driving to the trail head which is what I need to do 90% of the time)

In the morning, you can throw in sliced almonds or raisins if you like. You can also heat it in the microwave if your using a glass bowl.

Other times, I'll cook up some rotini pasta, drizzle olive oil (mix) on it so they do not stick together, put in fridge. The next morning scramble a few eggs to throw on top with some sun dried tomatoes and a bit of parmesan cheese. Has protein compared to the oats. Both will keep you full for a few hours, are pretty fast, can eat on the way and pretty good.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

A greek yogurt or a bowl of steel cut oats with brown sugar and raisins. Add coffee. Ride.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

PBJ -=or=- PBB ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

i ONLY eat pop tarts (yummy frosted ones) on my backpack bowhunting trips. i am crushing the calories hiking the hills geared up.

how about instant oatmeal? i use fast cook (5 min) steel cut oats from Bob's Red Mill..i buy the giant bag from Costco. i put in some oats, a pinch of dry cranberries, a few walnuts and i dump in some hot water. this is in my OLD STANLEY thermos food cup. i cap it and go to work and let it soak on my commute. i get to work and shovel it in with a long Korean spoon. i do this every work day..and will do it when i ride to work. i dont think i need to eat right before a ride, but afterwards.GAME ON!


----------



## Daniel de la Garza (Sep 5, 2015)

Bananas 30min before riding they kick in right when you get in the bike.


----------



## Norsk (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi all, I noticed that PBJs are okay but what about PB, butter, honey and jelly? Is that okay or does it have bad stuff(carbs,etc) I am trying to get in shape (lose alittle weight) and fit for the Tuscobia race coming up this year. I have started just eating half a clifbar and drink some sort of sports drink (gatoraid,bia5). I really like PBJs and I like the PBBHJs even better. So if those are okay it would make my day.  And not the Dirty Hairy way.  Thank you, have a great day eh! Takk


----------



## aussiebullet (Nov 24, 2006)

How long are your rides, and at what intensity?


----------



## Norsk (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey Aussiebullet! I am really just starting to hit it hard(well for me ) I try to get some mountian biking atleast once a week, with the Tuscobia race this winter I am riding to work everyday 5miles ony way. I know thats not much but I am going to be upping the daily milage as it gets closer. Alrighty, I know that really didnt answer you question.  My ride is 5 miles to work, there are a few hills on the way there, not to big though. After work is when I get er done, today was 15 miles. On the way to work I try not to push it so as not to sweat and smell at work.  After work the intensity is a bit more. Little bit of back ground, I have a fat bike so its not like I have a road bike.  dont mean to step on toes.  Thanks for your help mate. Have a great rest of the day. Takk.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

My morning commute is 16.5 miles usually done in less than an hour. I take a fiber supplement in the morning every day. Keeping the digestive tract moving effectively promotes digestive efficiency. I don't have a ton of energy in the morning commute, but that's ok.

At work, I'll have a banana and the a while later a bowl of old fashioned oatmeal or some steel cut oats. They are both low on the glycemic index. My wife and I went on a low GI diet and it lost me close to 70 pounds. I avoid processed wheat as much as I can. For bread, we use 15 grain whole grain bread. Coarse as 36 grit sandpaper but it digests slowly limiting blood sugar spikes.

In the afternoons, I'll have some PB on whole grain crackers before an evening ride. Eat things that metabolize slowly for more lasting energy.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Norsk said:


> Hi all, I noticed that PBJs are okay but what about PB, butter, honey and jelly? Is that okay or does it have bad stuff(carbs,etc) ...


Honey is sugar, water, and a very small amount of vitamins/minerals. Nothing magical or healthier about it. If you like the flavor then eat it. Nutritionally it is about the same as a gel.

Carbs are not bad. That is just an old internet myth that refuses to die. There are some trendy fad low carb diets that may cause some fast weight loss for some people, no effect for some, and weight gain for others. Except for some specific medical conditions low carb diets are not recommended for an extended period of time by competent nutritionists.


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

I wonder how many "competent nutritionists" realize that very low carb is how we ate over the last 2 million years as hunter gatherers? Before the agricultural revolution only 10,000 years ago.

I also wonder how many of them have actual customers that succeeded in their goals while being happy and fulfilled. Ever wonder why since the 70's when exercising and working out became more and more popular......we are getting sicker and sicker?

If anyone takes the time to understand what insulin is and how it works, you can figure out for yourself. Follow the science, don't take mine or anyone else's word for it.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Grok,
Your talk about insulin intriged my interest, so I checked into it a bit more! Here is a link to what I thought was a good article about it and what it does. It is a little long but it kept my interest, I hope anyone who is interested in the topic enjoys reading it.
Lower Your Grains & Lower Your Insulin Levels! A Novel Way To Treat Hypoglycemia


----------



## matt420c (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm a noob at riding, but have many years in powerlifting and bodybuilding. If I'm in a time crunch I blend 1 cup of dry oats with about 50g of whey protein powder and water. Then I eat 1 tbsp. of peanut butter to slow digestion a bit. I also try to drink 1L of water within an hour before my ride, same goes for my first hour of the day, I drink about 8-16oz upon waking, and try to get 1L within the first hour of waking up.

If I have time, 3-4 eggs, 2oz turkey sausage or ham, 200g white potato (hashbrowns or cubed n pan seared), with 1 slice wheat toast about 1-1.5hr before ride.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Bizman said:


> Hi Grok,
> Your talk about insulin intriged my interest, so I checked into it a bit more! Here is a link to what I thought was a good article about it and what it does. It is a little long but it kept my interest, I hope anyone who is interested in the topic enjoys reading it.
> Lower Your Grains & Lower Your Insulin Levels! A Novel Way To Treat Hypoglycemia


I avoid highly processed grains as much as possible. For me and my wife, it is 15 grain whole grain bread almost all the time or whole grain whenever possible. I've lost and kept off a lot of weight avoiding wheat like that.


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

Bizman said:


> Hi Grok,
> Your talk about insulin intriged my interest, so I checked into it a bit more! Here is a link to what I thought was a good article about it and what it does. It is a little long but it kept my interest, I hope anyone who is interested in the topic enjoys reading it.
> Lower Your Grains & Lower Your Insulin Levels! A Novel Way To Treat Hypoglycemia


Not to familiar with him but have seen him.

Once you understand insulin, carbs and especially how sugars work in our body you can easily adjust any diet to your own needs based on exercise etc...

I don't follow the Primal (one of the Paleo's) but I do like alot of his (Mark Sisson) research on everything from nutrition to exercise and sleep. He clearly explains the ills of carbs (grain) here...

What Does it Mean to Be Fat-Adapted? | Mark's Daily Apple

Also check out diet doctor for LCHF diets (Low carb high fat), which is much closer to what I do.


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

forgot to add.....you should never have to pay for any of this knowledge. No purchases of any kind should be required.


----------

